# 3 cách trị mụn ở lưng có thể bạn chưa biết



## thuhoai (3/8/18)

*Mụn ở lưng khiến bạn đang khó chịu thì hãy chú ý những cách dưới đây nhé.*

Lưng là vùng da khuất, không chịu ảnh hưởng trực tiếp bụi bẩn ô nhiễm từ môi trường bên ngoài nhưng lại là vùng phân giải bã nhờn và mồ hôi nhiều nhất cơ thể. Khi áo bạn bẩn lại bám dính trực tiếp lên bề mặt da lưng do mồ hôi ướt sẽ làm tình trạng lỗ chân lông bị bít tắc mạnh, kéo theo lớp sừng cũng dày lên và mụn bùng nổ.






​- Nội tiết tố: Nội tiết tố thay đổi vào các giai đoạn nhất định như trước và sau kì kinh nguyệt, dậy thì; do cơ thể vận động nhiều khiến chất nhờn tiết ra nhiều hơn là một trong những nguyên nhân để mụn kéo đến và trú ngụ ở lưng.

- Môi trường thiếu sạch sẽ, nhiều bụi bẩn và ô nhiễm sẽ gây nên tình trạng bít lỗ chân lông và nổi mụn.

- Chế độ ăn uống nghỉ ngơi thiếu khoa học: Ăn đồ ăn cay nóng nhiều giàu mỡ, thiếu rau xanh, ngủ khuya, thường xuyên căng thẳng mệt mỏi gây quá tải cho gan.

- Dị ứng với các loại hoá chất từ bột giặt, mĩ phẩm.

*Chanh tươi*
Theo Livestrong, phương pháp trị mụn vùng đơn giản với chanh là chà trực tiếp lên vùng da bị mụn, để trong vòng 10 phút rồi rửa sạch lại bằng nước ấm. Bạn nên thực hiện khoảng 1-2 lần/tuần để có kết quả tốt nhất.

Lưu ý, cách này không nên áp dụng với những người có làn da quá mỏng và nhạy cảm. Ngoài ra, chanh có thể làm khiến da mẫn cảm với ánh nắng mặt trời, vì vậy, bạn cần bôi kem chống nắng hoặc che lưng nếu muốn đi ra ngoài nắng.

*Cà chua*
Bạn hãy dùng một quả cà chua chín, cắt đôi rồi chà lên vùng da bị mụn, để nguyên trong 15 phút, sau đó rửa sạch. Cà chua có thể nhạy cảm so với vùng mặt, nhưng lại rất hữu ích trong việc điều trị mụn, sẹo trứng cá trên lưng, đặc biệt nếu bạn có làn da nhờn.

*Giấm táo*
Đây là một biện pháp cực kì hiệu quả để chữa trị mụn ở lưng khi tẩy sạch các chất nhờn, cặn bã do mồ hôi sản sinh ra.

Cách làm: Thoa giấm táo pha loãng cùng nước với tỷ lệ 1:2, sau đó thoa lên vùng da bị mụn, massage nhẹ nhàng rồi rửa lại bằng nước ấm. Thực hiện như vậy ít nhất 2 lần/ngày.

Nếu bạn cảm thấy da bị kích ứng hay cảm giác như bị thiêu đốt hãy dừng sử dụng nó ngay lập tức.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_​


----------

